# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المشاكل والحلول >  >  سؤال الله يعافيكم

## عفاف الهدى

اهلين جماعة 
عندي سؤال يقول

هل فيه طريقة ان اخلي الصور الي انزلها مفتوحة على طول 
بلا رابط يفتحها 

اقصد اتكون الصورة طالعة 
مو اضغط على الرابط عشان يفتحها 

وانتظر اجاباتكم

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

اخدي رابط الصورة المباشر ..

واضغطي على ايقونة  في المحرر وحطي الرابط ..

وراح يكون بدون رابط ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شكرا استاذ
 وانا اصنع كذلك لكن ما ادري ليش يطلع لي روابط

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

صباح الخير خية ...
مأجورين إن شاء الله..


صارت لي نفس الحكاية من لما حملت متصفح فايرفوكس..وتفاجئت ليش بالضبط لما حملته صارت هالحركة معي..!!

اضطر وقتها أني افتح متصفح انترنت اكسبلورر

واحمِّل منه عشان تظهر الصورة مباشرة ...


فماادري هل نفس القضية اللي عندي ولا  >>سوتها قضية ...


يمكن ماعطيت حل..بس ماحبيت اطلع بـ سُكات...


موفقة غناتي دوم..
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الاخت عفاف ،، الاخت دمعه ..

تفضلوا الشرح بطريقة التي وضحتها الاخت دمعه الله يعطيها العافيه ..

فقط اضغطي على الايقونة اعلاه ..

سوف تظهر لك مربع اسود يتم التحميل فيه ..

وبيظهر لك خيارين .. من الكمبيوتر او من رابط url 

تضغطي من رابط url  وبعدها تحطي الرابط ..

وتشيلي الصح من استرداد الملف من رابط خارجي ..

وان شاء الله الشرح يكون واضح وسهل ..

بارك الله فيكم وفي خدمتكم ..

كل المودة

----------

دمعة على السطور (06-29-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...

قواك الله أخوي...

احسنت رحم الله والديك..

راح أجرب الطريقة وان شاء الله تضبط معانا ...
وإن شاء الله تنحل مشكلة عفاف...

موفقين جميعاً بحق العقيلة زينب..
دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تم الغاء خاصية رفع الصور من جهاز الكمبيوتر ..

الان مباشرة بعد الضغط على الايقونة هذه  في المحرر ..

سوف يظهر المربع فقط احذفي مابداخله والصقي رابط الصورة المراد وضعها ..

الطريقة الان مثل السابقة ..

للاخوات دمعه وعفاف ..

وبإذن الله الآن سهل وضع الصور .. ومثل السابقة ..

يعطيكم الله العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

دمعة 
شبوووك
ما قصرتوا 
يعطيكم العافية 
تم التطبيق بنجاح

----------

